# Sticky drawers help



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, I know this isn't technically a question about finish, but it's a question about a finished product. 

I finished a desk and dresser a few weeks ago, and the problem I'm having is that the drawers stick. The drawers are made of 1/2" Baltic birch plywood, and they ride on solid poplar rails. Is there anything I can put on either the rails or the drawers to make them slide easier? I've considered the paste wax that I use on my table saw, but I don't think that would be the best option.

Thoughts? Help?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm no guru on this but they make heavy-duty UHWM (ultra high molecular weight) plastic tape that is good for this. Wax will work but it'll likely need re-application. This is a long-term solution.

UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

this is just a humble opinion.

soap works great, but will react with moisture to make a mess.

if it were me, id use johnsons paste wax.

you will probably get better answers, so be patient, others will speak up.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Just plain bees wax is the best solution to sticking drawer slides.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

UHMW Slick Tape 

UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips

It comes with sticky tape but if you want more holding power use 3M #90, it will glue down Polyethylene UHMW stock...


I should note I use in on my ski jigs and on some of the router plates, I just hate to see the marks from the router plates ,that they leave behind on my plastic jigs..


============


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Might even try thumb tacks. One in front, one in back side of drawer bottom and one or two in middle, depending on lenght of drawer.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

All of the suggestions are good. Depending on how much clearance you have I would vote for the uhmv. If not enough clearance wax has been used for centuries.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The UHMW tape is only 0.015" thick... if fifteen thousandths of an inch is enough to cause binding then the drawer should be trimmed, planed or sanded down as the wood will expand or contract at least that much throughout the year due to changes in humidity in the room.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

That bees wax stuff is slicker than a Philadelphia lawyer...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Very true But like the Philadelphia lawyers they don't stick around very long. 

======



TwoSkies57 said:


> That bees wax stuff is slicker than a Philadelphia lawyer...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Paraffin wax or bees wax.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Have you checked if your drawer runners are parallel? Do the drawers feel like they are binding in the opening? Is there to much play so the drawer racks in the opening when operating? Did you spill the maple syrup again?


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim, Bob,
Thanks for the link to Peachtree supply. I was wondering where I could get some UHMW pieces to make jigs. Had no idea they make a tape.


----------

